
Amazon DynamoDB Continuous Backups and Point-In-Time Recovery (PITR) - jonny2112
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-amazon-dynamodb-continuous-backups-and-point-in-time-recovery-pitr/
======
QuinnyPig
This would have been awesome one week ago, when Pinboard's tagging subsystem
blew up.

Instead, I got a lesson in coding more defensively.

